# missing WKWBL.DLL



## cunucu (Jan 1, 2004)

I have tried everywhere to get the missing file WKWBL.DLL.
I have Windows Me and am not able to open my Microsoft Works Task Launcher!!

If anyone could help me I would be so very grateful!


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

cunucu

That dll is part of works, try reinstalling works from the cd and it should reinstall the file.

Let us know


----------



## cunucu (Jan 1, 2004)

Ive already done that!! It didn't work!

Thanks, though.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Did you try uninstalling works first, then reinstalling?


----------



## cunucu (Jan 1, 2004)

Yes I did....


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q247/6/02.asp&NoWebContent=1


----------



## cunucu (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks.. I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## cunucu (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks to the link posted by Zephyr, I was diected to the exact knowledge base article I needed, and my problem has been completely resolved.

Gotta go now! Next, create restore point!!!!!


----------

